# Potencia Boss Cx 800



## guille86 (Ago 28, 2009)

Hola gente, bueno es mi primer post espero que puedan ayudarme. 

Compre una potencia boss cx800 de 4 canales, un woofer pioneer 308 de 400rms y tengo un estereo pioneer deh-5800. Conecte todo como corresponde con un kit de cables, pero noto que la pote no mueve en su totalidad al woofer, les comento que tengo puenteada la pote y el woofer a 4ohms, pero no se que me puede faltar conectar.

Les agradezco la atensión, un abrazzo!


----------



## hellfull (Ago 28, 2009)

esque esa etapa con suerte puenteada dara 200 vatios para el subwoofer,

el 308 es doble bobina no?? me suena ami que si.

si es asi,conectale a la 2º bobina los 2 canales restantes,asi dara toda su potencia.

tambien mira que a lo mejor para ponerlo en puente tienes que darle a algun interruptor,mira a ver si lo tiene porque sino esta tirando como si fuera 1 solo canal.


----------



## guille86 (Ago 28, 2009)

hellfull dijo:


> esque esa etapa con suerte puenteada dara 200 vatios para el subwoofer,
> 
> el 308 es doble bobina no?? me suena ami que si.
> 
> ...



bueno veo q no soy el unico q esta despierto a esta hora!, te cuento como tengo conectado todo, el woofer es de doble bobina y esta puenteado el negativo con el positivo de la bobina 1 con un cable, y los restantes van a la pote. En la pote, tiene 4 canales, en el canal 1 puse el psoitivo del woofer y en el canal 2 el negativo, esta bien de esta manera conectada?


----------



## hellfull (Ago 28, 2009)

mira,si es doble bobina,conecta los positivos de los canales 1 y 2 a una bobina
y los positivos de los canales 3 y 4 a la 2º bobina.

pero antes mira si la etapa tiene para seleccionar algo del modo puente.si no tiene conectalos sin mas dilaciones.


espeor que te funcione,y lo de las horas,soy de españa,a las 10 y media tampoco es tan temprano.suelo levantarme por esas horas todos los dias.


----------



## guille86 (Ago 28, 2009)

hellfull dijo:


> mira,si es doble bobina,conecta los positivos de los canales 1 y 2 a una bobina
> y los positivos de los canales 3 y 4 a la 2º bobina.
> 
> pero antes mira si la etapa tiene para seleccionar algo del modo puente.si no tiene conectalos sin mas dilaciones.
> ...




tengo entendido que este woofer se puentea para que funcione a 4 ohms, en este caso como tendria q hacer, ya que se conecta el negativo de la bobina 1 al positivo de la bobina 2 y asi los que quedan libres a la pote, eso lo dice el manual. Yo quiero conectar todo para que no dañe la potencia.

Yo soy de Argentina pero estoy trabajando para España por eso estoy desde temprano..

Gracias!



hellfull dijo:


> pero antes mira si la etapa tiene para seleccionar algo del modo puente.si no tiene conectalos sin mas dilaciones.



Con respecto a la potencia, no tiene ningun selector de puente, lo unico que en las salidas de los canales dice que el modo puente es el positivo del canal 1 con el negativo del canal 2.

las caracteristicas de la potencia son: 

aracteristicas Tecnicas:
Potencia Máxima : 1600 Watts - 2 Ohm 400W x 4 Potencia Nominal (RMS) 4 Ohm 150 W x 4
Poder Acortado 4 Ohm 800 W x 2
Sensibilidad: >103 dB
Tecnología MOSFET
Frecuencia de Crossover Variable 35 Hz - 160 KHz
Frecuencia de Crossober Agudos
Variable de Bajas Frecuencias: 0- + 18 dB
Operador Tri-Mode
Control remoto de Subwoofer
Frecuencia de Respuesta: 9 Hz - 50 KHz 3 dB
Diferencia entre Canales: 90 dB
Fusible: 30 A x 2
Dimensiones: 39.5cm x 29cm x 2 X 6cm
Manual de instrucciones

Muchas gracias


----------



## hellfull (Ago 28, 2009)

aver,como te dice el manual es para poner la bobina en serie si no he entendido mal.

hazme caso,y prueba.

si te dice que para el puente es el positivo canal 1 con negativo canal 2 hazlo asi.

pero a cada uno de esos 2 conecta los cables de una bobina del subwoofer.

y con el otro positivo canal 3 y negativo canal 4 conectale los otros 2 cables del subwoofer.

No unas ninguna bobina con la otra.cada una es independiente.


Aver si con el dibujo que te he adjuntado lo entiendes.

Y tranquilo que la potencia funciona tambien a 2ohm perfectamente.auque otra pregunta,cada bobina de cuantos ohmios son??

si son de 2ohm en puente no la podras poner,tendras que poner en serie una bobina con otra para que te de 4ohm.

y luego conectas como dices,positivo canal 1 con negativo canal 2.
es un poco lioso esto.aver si puedes darme los datos del woofer.


----------



## guille86 (Ago 28, 2009)

hellfull dijo:


> aver,como te dice el manual es para poner la bobina en serie si no he entendido mal.
> 
> hazme caso,y prueba.
> 
> ...



Aqui te paso los datos del woofer

Especificaciones Técnicas
Potencia máxima 1.400 Wat 
Potencia de entrada nominal 400 Wat 
Impedance 4O 
Respuesta de frecuencia 20 - 180 Hz 
Frecuencia de resonancia min.(Hz) 34,5 Hz 
Sensibilidad (1W/1m) 92 dB 
Tamaño de woofer (cm) 30 cm 
Material de woofer  Membrana de compuesto IMPP™ con fibra de aramida y basalto entrelazada y reforzada 
Bobinas móvil doble 4-ohmios: 2 ó 8 ohmios Yes 
Tipo de bobina móvil  Bobina de fibra de vidrio con revestimiento de baquelita 
Tipo Yugo polar ventilado,de gran tamaño y de una pieza 
Imanes Doble-superpuesto, alta potencia 
Terminales Push-type 
Recinto sellado recomendado (litros) 24,1 - 49,5 litros 
Surround 3-Layer Fiber Woven Radial Surround 

gracias


----------



## hellfull (Ago 28, 2009)

las bobinas son de 4ohm cada una,conectalo como el dibujo este.


----------



## guille86 (Ago 28, 2009)

hellfull dijo:


> las bobinas son de 4ohm cada una,conectalo como el dibujo este.



Ok gracias, mas tarde lo hago y te comentooo!!!!!!


----------



## hellfull (Ago 28, 2009)

Pues luego me dices si funciona como te he dicho.

Saludos!!


----------



## guille86 (Ago 28, 2009)

hellfull dijo:


> Pues luego me dices si funciona como te he dicho.
> 
> Saludos!!




La verdad que funciono perfecto!!!! tenia que comprar unos cables "Y" para colocar en los 2 canales de entrada de la potencia y coloque cada bobina en un canal puenteado.

Muchisimas Gracias!!!!!


----------



## pirshut (Oct 13, 2012)

Hola este es mi primer pots, espero que me ayuden. Tengo una potencia boss cx800 y tengo el problema de que cuando la conecto con 12 volts, remoto y  masa enciende con la luz de proteccion y no tengo audio a la salida. Pero si la conecto con 12 volts y masa, luego remoto enciende con la luz de proteccion y la luz de power enciende paulatinamente. La potencia cuando enciende con las 2 luces funciona y tiene audio en la salida en los 4 canales diferentes. Mi intriga e inquietud es ¿ porque prende la luz de proteccion ?. Adjunto la etapa de la potencia donde esta la luz de proteccion . Saludos y gracias de antemano por las respuestas.


----------

